# Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol



## Desperado (25. März 2004)

Hi Kollegen,

kennt jemand zufällig gute Fischgewässer in Tirol?
Falls ja könntet Ihr mir auch die dazugehörigen Adressen für die Gastkarten mitteilen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

Gruß
Despo


----------



## luigi (25. März 2004)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

hallo desperado,
kannst du dein anliegen bitte ein bissl präzisieren: bach - fluss - see? fliegen- oder spinnfischen, welche fische?
vielleicht kann ich dann weiter helfen.
grüße, luigi


----------



## Desperado (26. März 2004)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

natürlich Luigi,

also ich wohne ziemlich nah an der Österreichischen Grenze(Rosenheim) zu Kufstein. Ich habe zwar den staatlichen deutschen Fischereischein, aber um regelmäßig mit meinen Kumpels in Tirol fischen zu dürfen haben wir am 7.März an der Fischereiunterweisung in Innsbruck teilgenommen und sind dann auch gleich dem Tiroler Fischereiverband beigetreten.

Nun zu Deiner Frage. Also mit Fliegenfischen haben (noch) nichts am Hut. Wir sind eher die Sitz,Blinker,Gummifischerl,Grund,Wurm,Taumaden,Mais Angler. Wenn Du verstehst was ich meine. )
Zu meinen Hausgewässern zählt natürlich auch der Walchsee in Tirol. Aber sonst habe ich wenig Erfahrung was das Fischen in Tirol angeht.
Ok letzten Sonntag waren wir am Achensee..es war zwar Superwetter und wir hatten ein tolles Panorama aber kein einzigen Biss. ( Soviel zu unserer Unerfahrenheit mit den Tiroler Gewässer.

Grüße
Despo


----------



## luigi (27. März 2004)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

hi despo,
also das is leider nit ganz meins: meine freunde, die ähnliches wir ihr im sinn haben, fischen gerne am hechtsee, reintaler see, piller see. viel mehr kann ich dazu leider nicht sagen.
tortzdem viel spass, luigi


----------



## Desperado (29. März 2004)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

Danke trotzdem für die Info...wir werden schon was passendes Finden im schönen Tiroler Lande. )

Gruß
Despo


----------



## daunti (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

Hi Desperado!

Bin auch immer in der Gegend auf der Pirsch. Ich gehe hauptsächlich an den Inn (zw. Erl und Kufstein) angeln. Der Bestand ist zwar nicht super gut, ich nehm jedoch fast immer 1-2 Forellen mit nach Hause. Kontaktadresse für Gastkarten ist *Buchauer Josef, Haus Nr. 105, 6342 Niederndorf* 
Tel.: 05373/61107

Kannst auch mal auf der Website des Tiroler Fischereiverbandes schauen (wir sind doch nicht umsonst Mitglieder  http://members.aon.at/tiroler-fischereiverband.at/ dort gibt`s einen Button "fischereimöglichkeiten in Tirol".

Angelteiche und so zeug gibt`s ja genug, aber mit richtigen Gewässern sieht`s eher mager aus. Am Walchsee hab ichs auch schon öfter versucht - und ich hatte heuer sogar ein wenig Glück. Im August konnte ich mich über einen Hecht (65cm) freuen - das war allerdings der erste Fisch, den ich vom Walchsee entnommen hab. Ich war mittlerweile sicher schon 10 mal dort, außer Aitel und kleine Barsche gabs aber nichts zu holen. Falls du den Sommer über irgendwelche netten Erfahrungen gesammelt hast würd`s mich freuen wenn du ein paar Angaben machen könntest... Ich bin natürlich auch immer auf der Suche nach guten und günstigen "Jagdrevieren".

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## Siluris (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

Ein Tipp für Dich.
3 Fließgewässer: Inn, Schergenbach, StilleBach 
1 See ( ca. 1600 MSH ) ca 1,5 HA
Incl. 3Tage im 3*** Haus mit Frühstück ( Nauders ) ca. 54€
lg
Siluris


----------



## forellenfischer (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

hallo desperado
angle auch am walchsee 
gehe aber auch pillersee reines forellen gewässer
gute bach-regenbogenforellen
die karten gibt es im seerestorant 
das sich in der mitte des sees befindet
du must mit einen boot angeln
(grösere chancen) das es zu leihen gibt
du kannst auch ein eigenes mitbringen 
es sind nur künstliche köder erlaubt
gute köder sind spinner mit silber oder rot
es gibt eigene fliegenstrecken
auch am walchsee gilt boot angler fangen 

petri heil


----------



## cegold (4. April 2007)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

Ist eigentl. eine Unterweisung auch von bayerischen Fischer mit dts. staatl. Prüfung überhaupt notwendig ?
("vergleichbare Prüfung eines anderen B.landes" ) Gilt also der staatl. dts. Fischereischein auch in Österreich od. muss für Anerkennung pro österreichisches B.land eine extra 30€ Unterweisung abgelegt werden ? Dank Euch schön


----------



## dani l (14. August 2007)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

Hallo beinond!

Die deutsche Fischereiprüfung ist auch in Tirol gültig! Also braucht man keine Unterweisung zu machen! Es ist aber nötig Zwangsmitglied im Tirolerfischereiverband zu werden (20 Euro Gastkartenbeitrag pro Jahr). 
Zum Fischen am Achensee: Meiner Meinung ist der Besatz am Achensee eher auf der mageren Seite einzuordnen!
Ich war heuer schon einige Male am Achensee und die Ausbeute war relativ gering (einige Renken, ein Barsch, ein Seesaibling und ein paar übermotivierte untermaßige  Seeforellen.)
Ich werde es erst wieder im September mit dem Boot  probieren.

Ich selber wäre auch dankbar für einige Tipps und Erfahrungen in Tiroler Gewässern!

Petri aus Tirol


----------



## Wolvie024 (28. August 2007)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

Hallo! 
Ich bin aus dem Tiroler Oberland. Bei uns gibt´s ein paar ganz brauchbare Forellenseen:
Silvretta Stausee, Kopsstausee (Im Besitz der Illwerke) - Karten gibts direkt am Mauthäuschen in Galtür
Kom Kopsstausee rate ich aber dringend ab. Es gibt hier nur wenig gute Fangplätze und hier tummeln sich alle Fischer. Man hat kaum Platz zu atmen und ein paar ungemütliche Genossen (nicht nur Tiroler, auch viele Vorarlberger und Schweizer) stellen sich einen Meter neben Dich und werfen munter über dich drüber. Dann kommen noch die Vorarlberger Kontrolleuere und wollen jedesmal sehen, ob man auch ohne Widerhaken angelt. Mein Rokord liegt bei 5 mal kontrolliert werden an einem einzigen, verdammten Tag. Da ist der Spaß dann bald vorüber ...
Man fischt an den beiden Seen übrigens viel mit Mehlwürmern. Man darf leider nur 4 Forellen pro Tag entnehmen.

Schwarzwasser-See in Ischgl, Karten gibts im Tourismusbüro Ischgl. Das ist ein sehr kleiner See, gänzlich vom Wald umgeben und man kann direkt am See grillen. Da habe ich bis jetzt noch jedesmal meine 5 Forellen geangelt (ein silberner Blinker mit dunkelblauen Punkten ist hier der Topköder). Mit Fischeingeweiden kann man auch den einen oder anderen Saibling erbeuten und schwarze, kleine Fliegen funktionieren auch gut. Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, dann einfach ein Tirolerhölzl, Wurm und ein paar Fleischmaden, dann rumpelts gehörig!

Einen top Forellenteich gibt es in Leutasch - aber da zu angeln ist wahrlich keine Kunst.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Köfi83 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Gutes Fischwasser in Tirol*

Gibt es momentan aktuelle Infos zum Walchsee?

Wie laufen die Raubfische, auf was muss man achten bzw. was ist zu tun um im Juni 2015 Raubfische zu erwischen?

Vielleicht würde mich ja jemand der das Gewässer kennt mal einen Tag mitnehmen?

Köfi


----------

